# Looking for game in Billings, MT



## RavensPath (Jan 31, 2013)

Just moved to Billings MT and looking for a good game to play in. I've got over 30 years of experience, both playing and game mastering. I have run Champions, Mage (both settings), D&D (all editions), Fantasy Hero, Whispering Vault, GURPS. I have played all the games I have run plus Pathfinder, Star Wars d6, Deadlands, Vampire, Werewolf, Labyrinth Lords, and I'm sure a few others.

I'm interesting playing just about anything as long as it is a solid group who likes to tell a story and character development.

Thank you
Matthew


----------

